# Need best LCD or LED Tv under Rs 15000/-



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2011)

hi

i need the best LCD or LED TV in market for price under RS 15000/-

full Hd (or less)
wall mount
Pc connection (occasionaly)
speaker(optional)

and all other great feature


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay i just found the perfect TV for your budget.

Its *Philips 4000 Series 24PFL4505* & is *fullhd* as well. The price is *Rs 15,890.*
But its only 24 inches in size. You will get bigger tv's i.e 26-32 inches in this price but none will be fullhd.

Check *here*.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok thanks suggest non hd in this price 

i will buy it on this 15 aug ...... There must be many offer on this day


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ For 2k more you can get *Toshiba 32" LCD TV 32AV800E* i.e *Rs 17,490*.

Its a 32inch tv but has a native resolution of 1366x768.

Check *here*.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ why to get a HD ready TV.. 
he should go for Philips only i think.. thats a gr8 deal for him in his budget..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ For 2k more you can get *Toshiba 32" LCD TV 32AV800E* i.e *Rs 17,490*.
> 
> Its a 32inch tv but has a native resolution of 1366x768.
> 
> Check *here*.



Instead of buying a hd ready tv, he should opt for full hd tv as Philips is available inside his budget, right?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

I gave him the philips option earlier and he should go for it considering its fullhd.

But op insisted on getting a bigger non fullhd tv at same price. So i gave the toshiba.
Its completely upto him.


----------



## santoshk87 (Aug 16, 2011)

u can go for reilance own led tv or akai or mitashi. But none of this are good. Increase your budget a little and get yourself a good 32" LCD full hd tv.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 16, 2011)

well i was in Vijay Sales

and all they had crap.

one AOC 32" TV 1366 x 768 was for 14000 under exchange with 29 " TV with remote.. and without exchange was 17000

i bargained will 15500, but he could not get it to that price...

another tv from Samsung 24" full HD... however when i asked him to show me some HD content, he rejected and told me that i can check it once i take it home.....

i also heard that Vijay sales,,  sales crap things..... and it does not work more.....

will hunt more for the TV


----------

